# How much exercise?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I try to walk my soon to be 15 yr. old several times a week, but for only short walks.

I also live a block off the Intercoastal Waterway on the NC Coast-I take my old guy for swims but limit it to no more than 30 minutes providing he is cooperating and will get out of the water when I tell him it's time to go home.


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

It warms my heart to read about some older health goldens!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Lana, I walked Cody every day until he died at 14 1/2 years old, and he had degenerative myelopathy!!! I think if you follow Bender's lead and note when she's getting tired and turn around, the exercise is great for her overall health. Whether the walk is brisk or it's a stroll, getting out and smelling all the smells and seeing the sights, meeting and greeting, keeps a girl young


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I walk my 13 year old Golden everyday around the block. It takes about 20 to 30 minutes then we drop her off and go further with Charlie. She has arthritis and walks pretty slow even with her meds so I don't like to push her too much. She also gets off leash walks on the weekends. We usually go a little longer as she can set her own pace and doesn't seem to tire as easily.
Once summer comes I take her swimming a few times a week and try to keep it under an hour each time much to her dismay! She is a swimming machine even at her age and if I let her go any longer she wakes up stiff the next day.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

My 11 yr. old does best with several shorter walks during the day. We have about a 15 minute walk in the morning and early afternoon. In the evening we go to the field next to my home and I throw a few balls for him. Before bed we have a short walk. He has a few health problems and this seems to keep him on a more even keel.


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

I try to walk my 10 year old Jake twice a day when possible. Two 15-20 minute walks a day seem to do the trick. He has no real health issues other than he's a bit overweight. Working on that too with a special diet and cutting back on the treats. Lastly our new addition "Bode" at 10 weeks old seems to be the best "therapy" for Jake by far. He's lost about 3 pounds already and has a best friend again !


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

I walk my 12.5 year old Duke every day. We don't go very far, probably a half a block. He is so excited to go for these walks however short they are. I wouldn't think to deprive him.  I notice he starts out good, we go a couple of driveways and he gets tired and winded then turns around to come home. The vet said even short walks like these are good to keep their joints lubricated. :wavey:


----------



## doug31 (Aug 27, 2010)

I walk my 9 year old GR 3 times everyday 10 mins a day.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been asking myself similar questions. I walk my 10-year-old everyday, or take her to the park to play ball, and she goes with her walker everyday for an hour, too. But she has slowed and tires much sooner (ball playing is MUCH shorter - maybe 10-15 minutes now - as are swimming sessions which I end it at one hour. She has a bit of a limp, which I find gets much more pronounced when we walk - even though she walks much more slowly now (we stroll now, whereas we walked briskly up til last year). I always feel so guilty. 

It's hard - she's fit and I want to keep her in shape - but I don't want to overdo. She still jumps for joy at the prospect of going to play ball, so I could never stop that (though she only played ball in water this very hot summer), but sometimes I worry it's too much. My own personal rule right now, for the most part, is one BIG play a day, and just smaller walks otherwise.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We take Reno out everyday...he goes with us when we take the younger 2 out. On days we're off work we go out twice a day for an hour or so. When we're working, it's an hour in the evening...95% of this time is off leash. He is 10 years old and does pretty good trying to keep up with his younger brothers. He still chases the ball and loves to go in the water when given the chance. Actually, when it's time to go out, we wonder who the baby is.....he get's more excited than the younger guys do!!


----------

